# Ladies and Gentlemen, The Undisputed KING of the Geeks



## Big Don (Mar 10, 2012)

Unicycle? 
Check!
Kilt?
Check!
Darth Vader Helmet?
Check!
Riding down the street on the unicycle, while wearing the kilt and the Darth Vader helmet, while playing the Star Wars theme on the friggin Bag Pipes?!

Long live the King


----------



## elder999 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hail, hail, Portlandia!! :lol:


----------



## Ironcrane (Mar 10, 2012)

Keep Portland weird.


----------



## WC_lun (Mar 10, 2012)

THAT is just freaking AWSOME!


----------



## Jenna (Mar 11, 2012)

Classic  I will take him over Cirque du Soleil any day!   Do you know if he is planning to stand for mayor?


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 11, 2012)

What I want to know is *who* invented the bagpipes ... and how did they come up with the idea ... and why!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> What I want to know is *who* invented the bagpipes ... and how did they come up with the idea ... and why!




If you ask that you haven't heard the bagpipes being played properly...try  the Scots Guards Pipes and drums CD 'From Helmond to Horseguards' for sublime playing. 

From the CD and in memory of the six.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 11, 2012)

'Cos I've heard them being played properly ... if I'm marching into cannon fire I clearly need something more terrible than what I am facing to drive me on .  A tortured haggis being fed to a squid is the perfect thing in that circumstance :lol:.

The question still stands as to the "how".  It's hardly a natural chain of thought that could have come up with the idea - tho' I suppose the same could be said of many musical instruments.


----------

